# Fiberglass coffin blind



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm trying to find who to get in contact with to buy a pair, seems like KSL always had an ad for them but I can't seem to find it. Anyone have any contact info? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I have a couple that I am thinking of selling. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I've been looking for a couple too.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Superior Fiberglass in SLC
or Goldco Fiberglass in Centerville.
They both have molds for regular size and XL size coffins.
R


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I second Superior, because they have donated to our Delta Waterfowl Chapter. So if you do go there, and buy, tell them thanks for donating locally, and that is why you bought there!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought mine at Superior, they even have one for a dog.


----------

